# Traduction linguistique automatique dans Mail



## mymakao (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Je me posais une question : existe-t-il un add, un script ou une fonction native permettant d'effectuer une traduction d'un mail ? C'est une fonction que j'utilise pas mal sur gmail, mais je ne la retrouve pas sur Mail, et franchement ça manque ...
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

la majorité des outils  traduction automatiques, du moins les gratuits,  utilisent internet
(la traduction se fait par aller retour machine -serveur, l'outil n'étant qu'une interface)

t'as quelques widgets dashboard
(même principe  d'aller-retour serveur)

Et pour l'instant c'est encore google translate qui est un des meilleurs surtout si une des langues est anglais
(reverso est bon aussi)


----------



## mymakao (7 Mars 2013)

d'accord, mais je cherchais avant tout quelque chose de directement intégré à Mail, sur le même principe de gmail...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

ben je sais, mais Mail n'est pas un site web
il n 'interagit avec des serveurs que très poncttuellement à intervalles très courts, très très courts 
( interroger le compte -reception-envoi)
d'où la difficulté


----------



## mymakao (7 Mars 2013)

Rha, je pensais qu'au moment de la connection pour la réception des messages,il y aurait pu y avoir une occasion pour... merci poiur les explications toutefois !
Cela dit, un traducteur embarqué aurait pu être possible aussi...
Donc aucun moyen autre que copier-coller son message quelque part (sur le web ou dans une application tierce ) et lancer une traduction... c'est balo !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

en même temps vu que Appeul pousse à utiliser son iclahoude
(adresse email  icloud , stockage des archives etc)

il  y a p'te un espoir que l'interface Mail  integre des outils  à la gmail
(sur Mail  OS 10.9)

les soluces ( à ma connaissance)
-installer un  logiciel traducteur en dur
-utiliser un widget
 ou
-lancer un script à construire ou trouver
( qui copie   de mail  ouvre un traducteur dashboard ou autre , voire url  gmail ou google translate et coller  traduire  et refasse le chemin inverse)
ou
rediger dans gmail ( qui de toutes facons envoit une copie dans mail)
c'est encore cette derniere solution qui est la plus simple et assez efficace

edit en pirouette ""humour""
en même temps un traducteur d'email geré par Apple ben ...
je prefere pas
voir les incidents averés d'emails bloqués parce que contenant certaines expressions
( même la presse grand public en a parlé ces derniers jours , diveers journalistes ou blogueurs ont fait le test etc)
filtrage antispam  icloud un peu trop ""prude""?
en tous cas ces messages  n'arrivèrent pas


----------



## mymakao (8 Mars 2013)

en fait .... je prend chez gmail ! toutes mes boites convergent vers une principale sur gmail que je sollicite via Mail... Et les messages, malgré l'activation automatique de traduction au sein de gmail, arrivent bien en langue étrangère (normal, la translation ne se fait qu'à la lecture physique du mail, et comme je ne me connecte quasi jamais sur gmail pour lire 1 seul mail...)

J'avais pensé au script, mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur le web qui ressemble de près ou de loin à ça, et je suis bien incapable d'écrire un script !!!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

en même temps c'est logique
gmail fait le maximum pour  pousser à aller sur leur interface en ligne
liens sponsorisés , pubs etc)

Autre exemple
un message rédigé en CCI ( ou BCC) sur mail
ben sur gmail y a pas la liste des destinataires invisibles
Alors que si on rédige en ligne avec BCC activé sur page gmail , là t'as la liste ( sur gmail)


Autant j'ai connaissance de script qui font des traducs  de selection WEB  directement via google translate
( ouvrent  une fenetre demandent quelle langue cible et hop traduit)
autant j'ai pas vu de script permettant ca depuis un logiciel Mail.app

Et j'ai pas fouiné si d'autres logiciels de messagerie  proposeraient traduc intégrable
il n'est pas impossible que des clients hyper taillés pour gmail le fassent


----------



## mymakao (8 Mars 2013)

l'idée aurait été de rester sur Mail (partisane du "utilise les outils qui sont prévu et designé pour")... En tout cas merci pour ces éclaircissements !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

compréhensible 
 mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'option traduc intégrée de gmail est un outil de promotion ( un "plus" produit ) pour l'interface gmail


----------

